#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket Walk & Run Event

## dirtydog

*Are you ready to Walk & Run?*
 
                                          PATONG: The local office of the Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) and the Phuket Walk & Run Association will hold the 2008 Phuket Walk & Run in Patong on October 12.

The event is being held for fun and to promote Phuket as a sports tourism destination, said Nongnit Tengmaneewan of the Phuket TAT office.

 There will be three races: a half-marathon (21.1 km); a quarter-marathon (10.55km); and a Walk and run for health (3km).

 Races will start from 5:45 am in front of the Jungceylon shopping complex on Rat-U-Thit 200 Pi Rd.

The main course comprises a lap of the beach town, including a stretch along Patongs famed beachfront on Thaweewong Rd, then up to Kamala Beach and back.

 All courses will finish in front of Jungceylon.

The 21.1km race, which will start at 5:45 am, will have the following age divisions for men and women: 34 years or younger, 25-49 years old; and 50 or older.

 The 10.55km race, with the same age divisions, will start at 6:15am.

 The walk and run, with no age divisions, will start at 7 am.

Entry to the 21.1km race costs 300 baht; entry to the 10.55km race is 250 baht; and entry to the fun run/walk is 300 baht per person.

 All entrants will receive a participation medal, and the first three finishers in each category will receive a trophy.

 Early Sunday morning motorists are advised that the race-course roads in Patong will be closed during the event. Click here to see a map of the roads that will be affected.

Entrants can register in advance at the information kiosk at the main entrance to Jungceylon from 10 am to 8 pm, or on race day in front of Jungceylon.

For more information, call the events public relations agent, Amazing Field Co Ltd, at 02-2776670, or visit their website. 

 Phuket Gazette

----------

